# Dodo Wax with a chocolate scent?



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

I know a couple of weeks ago I read about a Dodo Wax for dark cars that has a chocolate scent. I also made a mental link to a car that I had walked past that had the amazing choccy aroma a few weeks before.
I have read through countless suppliers details of Dodo Wax scents but cannot find this one again. Can anyone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

ribvanrey said:


> I know a couple of weeks ago I read about a Dodo Wax for dark cars that has a chocolate scent. I also made a mental link to a car that I had walked past that had the amazing choccy aroma a few weeks before.
> I have read through countless suppliers details of Dodo Wax scents but cannot find this one again. Can anyone point me in the right direction please?


I think you may be referring to incredibly edible? Although it's not an actual wax, it's a choccie that dodo fashioned to look like a pot of wax. I have a pot here, smells lovely  although I can imagine it would be a right PITA to apply/remove :lol:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242984&highlight=chocolate&page=2


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Isn't PH Pro supposed to have a bit of a choccy aroma?

Edit: just read the linky above


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

purple haze pro smells like chocolate smells great.:thumb:


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Thanx for your replies. Maybe I am in error as to who makes it. I confirmed with my PA who was with me when we smelt the choc aroma. it was so strong that we stopped and admired the black E class merc trying to work out where the scent came from. We thought at first that it was an airfresh and an open window but it was not. 
I know this was a tub of wax - gave ingred of waxs & oils. Stated Chocolate scented.
Not the little egg things. Proper wax tub.
Wish I could find it. I desparately want to wax my 5er before I see grand daughter. It will drive her crazy.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

I found it on ebay.. it was made for another brand.. black something i think..


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Thanks frankiman. I had been looking on ebay for car accessories. That very may have been where I saw it. I will set a search and report back.


EDIT. Thank mate I found it. I did get the maker confused. Angel Wax is the boy.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

i thought you meant crystal noir. but oh well you find it!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Ribvanry, i posted on your wall as i cant send a pm to you, probably due to you being a new member


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

Purple haze pro doesn't smell like chocolate,

Just got mine today, Whoa buddy! That smell is hideous!!!
Licorice and sick mixed together lol,

Fantastic wax though, so easy to use,
But awful smell


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

My ph pro smells like chocolate.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

I had PH and BV both pro and non-pro. I can't remember they smelled like chocolate anyways I guess its all personal perception lol


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I know for a fact that Autobrite Black Magic smells of chocolate and is a lovely wax


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

I have written to Angelwax asking for confirmation.

I will check out Autobrite Black Magic.

I have to have a chocolate car. The merc I smelt this wax on was easily 4 feet away at the time.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

O.K I took a wiff of ph pro and to me it has hints of cocoa.I never tried britemax though.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I know Autobrite make a chocolate smelling wax for dark cars as I once had some


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Are you sure your not looking for Crystal Noir?, it's made for them by Dodo Juice especially for black cars. Dunno if it smells of chocolate though.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Chocolate scented wax is custom made by Angelwax.co.uk Their helpful staff confirmed my email by return and PM me here as well. Order placed and I will be happy to let you all know how wonderful it tastes :lol:


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

frankiman said:


> I had PH and BV both pro and non-pro. I can't remember they smelled like chocolate anyways I guess its all personal perception lol


No. It is down to the chemists deliberately introducing oils and perfumes into the wax. Just like Dodo do with their Lavender. I just dont want a girlie smelling car that reminds me of my grandma. :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Another possibility is that it may of been Autobrite Black Magic as this also smells of Chocolate as far as I have been told


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

I placed my order with Angelwax.co.uk on Sunday via their web site and paying by PayPal. Chocolate scented wax, like many other aromas, are available for custom orders.
I received my hand mixed, custom blended wax Today. Their chemist mixed the wax on Monday and despatched the package by 1st class post. I can hardly believe at the fantastic service. Having unwrapped the bubble wrap I could smell cocoa before I even Opened the jar. I can hardly wait to get a coat on the car. At least the weather is reported to be good for detailing this w/e. I will just have to pick the times right so that the metalwork is not too hot and I miss the thunderstorms :lol:

I will let you know how well it goes on and spreads.


----------

